# What's your favorite leather leash width?



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

What width leash do you prefer to use? Does it matter what you're doing, do you prefer a different width for training than for a recreational walk? Why do you prefer the width you do?

I like thinner leashes myself. I have a 1" 6' leash that I use for training classes but I don't like the feel of the 1" in my hand. I prefer thinner leashes. But not too thin! I think 1/2" is cutting it close and wouldn't go thinner with a GSD. 5/8" is good though!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a 3/4 biothane leash that I absolutely love


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I've tried the smaller width leashes, and must say they did not feel sturdy at all in my hands. My favourite leash right now, a nylon European lead (it has 3 rings and two snaps for different lengths and uses) is only 3/4s. No issue so far, but i still prefer the inch widths.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I use different leashes for different things....in general, 5/8 to 3/4 for general use, tracking or agitation....for obedience I like at most a 1/2 in in a braid that has no handle so it can be a drag line....I get all my stuff custom made by several different Amish harness shops, and a 'cowboy' braiding place out west ....leather, no nylon....and long lines are beeta (some may call it biothane)...I have one old gripper style tracking line, had a narrow one - 1/4 in I think, gave it to someone who loved it, wish I hadn't now....sigh....have a round leather tracking line but have never liked it...

My two favorite leads are the 3 foot braid obedience lead, and a 6 foot butter soft leather flat lead...oh, and the 10 foot braided soft leather line I use for young dogs on the field rather than a 20 foot long line

Lee
Lee


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I think mine is 7/8"! 
The best kept secret for leashes is Arrow Moccasin company.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I love my 1/2 inch leather lead. And I keep it super soft with Murphy's Oil Soap...mmm smells so good!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't buy leashes anymore, I make my own. I started because there were some certain things I wanted that I couldn't find anywhere, and when asking for them to be custom made the prices were way out of my range! I've been meaning to make a new 6' leather leash for classes, but the leather I'm currently buying isn't long enough. I think I'm going to make one euro style though since that will use 2 pieces.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Depends on what I'm doing, but I generally prefer 1/2" - 5/8" as I have smaller hands. Even 3/8" works for me, with a well-trained dog.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Depends on what I'm doing, but I generally prefer 1/2" - 5/8" as I have smaller hands. Even 3/8" works for me, with a well-trained dog.


:thumbup:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> I use different leashes for different things....in general, 5/8 to 3/4 for general use, tracking or agitation....for obedience I like at most a 1/2 in in a braid that has no handle so it can be a drag line....I get all my stuff custom made by several different Amish harness shops, and a 'cowboy' braiding place out west ....leather, no nylon....and long lines are beeta (some may call it biothane)...I have one old gripper style tracking line, had a narrow one - 1/4 in I think, gave it to someone who loved it, wish I hadn't now....sigh....have a round leather tracking line but have never liked it...
> 
> My two favorite leads are the 3 foot braid obedience lead, and a 6 foot butter soft leather flat lead...oh, and the 10 foot braided soft leather line I use for young dogs on the field rather than a 20 foot long line
> 
> ...


Same for me. Depends why I'm doing. General purpose, 3/4. Obedience and bark and hold, 1/2 in 18" no loop & 10 ft with loop, respectively.


----------

